# Guy kills himself on TV LIVE



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I was just watching a car chace on Fox and the guy jumps out and starts running then stops and shoots himself in the head, there was a mixup with the feed and it was shown.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Where was this?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

what


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Arizona according to Google news. The link must be getting hammered can't get in.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it was in Arizona, he was driving through the desert with cops no longer in pursuit and just the chopper following along.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cut and paste 

A long car chase through rural Arizona just aired on Fox News and ended tragically with the suicide of the carjacker.
Fox had been following the pursuit since a little before 3:00 p.m. ET, as the red vehicle weaved at speeds of 110 mph on an Arizona freeway and then on a dirt road west of Tonopah.
After pulling over in the middle of nowhere, the criminal slowly emerged from the car and looked a bit paranoid. Smith continuously noted that he had a bad feeling about what was happening, and didn’t see this ending well. 
The man then left his vehicle and ran out into an open field before pulling out a gun and shooting himself on live television. Host Shepard Smith cut immediately to commercial break.

And after the commercial break, Smith gave a heartfelt apology for accidentally airing the man’s suicide. He explained that Fox failed to cut away in time, even with the five-second feed delay. For that, he said, “we really messed up… and we are all very sorry.”
“That didn’t belong on TV,” he added. “We took every precaution we know how to take to keep that from being on TV. And I personally apologize to you that that happened.”


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Not a low just a problem with live TV.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/189164/breaking-man-kills-himself-on-fox-news-after-car-chase/


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw that-Sad ending for sure.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I just don't have any sad feelings about it except for the car jack victim(s)...


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I just don't have any sad feelings about it except for the car jack victim(s)...


X2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

What happened to the delay - wasn't it like 8 or 10 seconds?


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> I just don't have any sad feelings about it except for the car jack victim(s)...


 x3


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> What happened to the delay - wasn't it like 8 or 10 seconds?


They were having trouble with the feed and kept losing it and when it came back on they missed it.
THere was no blood and a few of the people here watching it didn't even know what he did.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Crazy. 

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk 2


----------



## propsfullfwd (Sep 14, 2009)

it was a 5 second delay.. not long enough


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I wish I hadn't watched that link to the video. May God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I just don't have any sad feelings about it except for the car jack victim(s)...


X4


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem here with the ending. Shep was a true Pu**y today.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw it too , someone messed up and forgot to stop it before the delay took over , Fox really did a big apology on it too. 

F1K


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

1 less inmate for tax dollars to support.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Saved us lots of court costs.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I just don't have any sad feelings about it except for the car jack victim(s)...


X5

Watched the chase on the Phoenix news website on the computer and had it on tv as well. Guy was definately on something.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

not any more


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Guy was definately on something.


If not he soon will be...Formaldehyde!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I would've been  if I watched the whole thing and they cut off the ending. The newscaster should warn everyone and keep rolling tape in these instances, IMO.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Good riddance, Another tick off the taxpayer


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

SURF Buster said:


> No problem here with the ending. Shep was a true Pu**y today.


That was what I thought too.

Personally, I believe everyone should just report the news... I don't like anyone 'filtering' what should or shouldn't be seen. Life is what it is and the viewing public just needs to accept that simple fact. Most of the time, 'things' like this don't end pretty...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh well...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know. I wouldn't want my kids to watch the news with me and see all the horrible stuff that goes on. 

He should have cut to break when he stopped the car IMO.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Great ending. The bad guy was even nice enough to get out of the car he hijacked so he didn't mess it up when he capped himself. Saved the taxpayers loads of money.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Mystic34 said:


> A long car chase through rural Arizona just aired on Fox News and ended tragically with the suicide of the carjacker.


How is it "tragic"? Sounds like a perfect ending to me.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

propsfullfwd said:


> it was a 5 second delay.. not long enough


that's plenty of time....


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but I just can't bring myself to not have pity on someone that just killed themselves. Yes he did something very wrong and I do have compassion for his victims, certainly much more for them. But I can find no glee in what I saw as I watched this live on Fox. As ya'll celebrate his death or have a BBQ or whatever you do in these instances I don't think I can join in the delight of this whole tragedy.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Darn ....no matter what the issue was with the guy. SAADDD


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Lipless Crankbait said:


> 1 less inmate for tax dollars to support.


Amen.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im surprised he didn't hit the ground faster..
could be a good thing if more criminals saw this stuff on the news..


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

He just trying to save tax payers money. Wish more were like him.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh well.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. That was cool, man.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

1 more vacant spot at the local pen


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sometimes the callousness of people astounds me. He made a terrible choice. But he has family and they have to deal with the aftermath. What is wrong with all of you being so freakin' happy that someone took their life. Seriously? I'm disgusted by some of the comments on here.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Sometimes the callousness of people astounds me. He made a terrible choice. But he has family and they have to deal with the aftermath. What is wrong with all of you being so freakin' happy that someone took their life. Seriously? I'm disgusted by some of the comments on here.


The strong and intelligent survive. The weak and stupid don't. It's that simple. It's a totally unemotional thing for me that that guy offed himself.

I have more concern for all the other life on this planet than I do the human beings. We humans are the only species capable of destroying this planet, and we're the only species willing to destroy this planet over totally stupid things like god and religion.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Sometimes the callousness of people astounds me. He made a terrible choice. But he has family and they have to deal with the aftermath. What is wrong with all of you being so freakin' happy that someone took their life. Seriously? I'm disgusted by some of the comments on here.


I'm not! He's one less piece of trash in this country...

Now, if only we can get rid of congress and O-dummer.

Clint


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw it live as well... We were watching it at work


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't disagree with your statement about the strong and the intelligent surviving, but we should never celebrate someone in such dire straights that they kill themselves. EVER.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I don't disagree with your statement about the strong and the intelligent surviving, but we should never celebrate someone in such dire straights that they kill themselves. EVER.


I'm not celebrating it. Like I said, I have no emotion about it one way or the other.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

one less crook to worry about.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

x5 

sure it sucks for his family, but this guy did all this on his own. nuff said


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That was somebody's kid, possibly father, maybe even a vet but the bottomline is who knows why or what lead him to get to that point. I hate a carjacker like I hate child molesters however I am not so quick to cast judgement. 

Assuming this is what is and what's on the surface is pretty much the story of this guys life, then he got what he asked for and took a cowards path in the end.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it's great he offed himself. Lets look at the positives:

1. No police officer has to deal with being the one who shot the bastard.
2. No money spent on trial, jail stay, prison life, etc.
3. Bullets aren't cheap. Every round fired by the police cost taxpayers.
4. This piece of chit could have easily hit and killed my wife and kids the next time he decided to run from the police. 

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha. If you see death and it doesn't bother you, chances are you are a psychopath. Thats just the way it is. I didnt view it so it doesnt bother me a bit


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

acfixer said:


> i think it's great he offed himself. Lets look at the positives:
> 
> 1. No police officer has to deal with being the one who shot the bastard.
> 2. No money spent on trial, jail stay, prison life, etc.
> ...


^^^ this^^^



poppadawg said:


> Ha. If you see death and it doesn't bother you, chances are you are a psychopath.


Some here have called me that a number of times... It doesn't bother me in the least, I just consider the source. I am not answerable in any way, shape or form to those that consciously choose to be politically-correct. I prefer to live with cold, hard reality & I'll sleep just fine tonight, knowing another criminal is no longer terrorizing others.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just think if it was your wife and kids in that van when it got jacked!!!!!! THAT is why I don't care!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

In any other country in the world they would have aired it anyway. Don't see the big deal. Our media censors us too much ,everything from news to movies.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not celebrating it. Like I said, I have no emotion about it one way or the other.


I'm talking about the collective comments on here, not you specifically. I for one will pray for his family and for those affected by both his crimes and his death. I find it sad for all involved.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I will never feel bad for a thief. We work so we can buy things. He obviously doesn't. He fits the profile of a thug. Stealing a vehicle at lunchtime instead of eating and heading back to work, shooting at officers, driving careless for over an hour endangering hundreds if not thousands of life's. I'm not celebrating his death.....just glad as someone stated earlier, no officers life was changed by having to pull the trigger on him. He chose his path in life and death......


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

No more live car chases.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I just hope this doesn't happen to someone close to you. Although maybe then, you might not be so quick to condem. 
Although I don't know this person, I would like to send my condolenses to his Family, and I pray no one else was hurt in this ordeal.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

x 5


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I see that most here think it was a good thing, I agree. One less POS that our taxpayers have to deal with.
One more thing, too bad his family didn't go with him, they raised this garbage and are prolly all just like him!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> One more thing, too bad his family didn't go with him, they raised this garbage and are prolly all just like him!


Geez...


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> I have more concern for all the other life on this planet than I do the human beings. We humans are the only species capable of destroying this planet, and we're the only species willing to destroy this planet over totally stupid things like god and religion.


Ok. Thats great. Your 'EarthWorship Preaching' though. Could you save it for when you are around other EarthWorshipping-Human-Despisers... like Barry, Al, and Charles Manson.

Thanks, Freak.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

This is your brain on drugs...This is your brains on the ground....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> The strong and intelligent survive. The weak and stupid don't. It's that simple. It's a totally unemotional thing for me that that guy offed himself.
> 
> I have more concern for all the other life on this planet than I do the human beings. We humans are the only species capable of destroying this planet, and we're the only species willing to destroy this planet over totally stupid things like god and religion.


God does not destroy mans decisions do.Its all part of His plan.All weapons will turn into plow shears some day.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Sometimes the callousness of people astounds me. He made a terrible choice. But he has family and they have to deal with the aftermath. What is wrong with all of you being so freakin' happy that someone took their life. Seriously? I'm disgusted by some of the comments on here.


couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I read most, not all of these replies, and I have to call bulll****..

I have about as much experience with suicide as anyone still living does (and who is not a candidate). 
I'll spare you my suicide speech, but I'll say this.

This is no worse than public hanging, or public drawing and quartering..

As far as kids seeing it. I'm not qualified to have an opinion, I'm not a breeder.. 

He saved the taxpayer dollars.

If you want to pray for someone, or feel sorry for someone, feel sorry and pray for the people who have to clean that **** up..

A


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Live by the sword..Die by the sword...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I really don't have an opinion. I would like a closer, "Head Shot" though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sure looked like he was tweeked out!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

We have a society have become callous to stupid sheet like this and then we are rewarded with a happy ending.I've always said a dead thief is a good thief.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

lights out, loser.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Just think if it was your wife and kids in that van when it got jacked!!!!!! THAT is why I don't care!


X2! it could of happened to any one of OUR love ones.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> That was somebody's kid, possibly father, maybe even a vet but the bottomline is who knows why or what lead him to get to that point. I hate a carjacker like I hate child molesters however I am not so quick to cast judgement.
> 
> Assuming this is what is and what's on the surface is pretty much the story of this guys life, then he got what he asked for and took a cowards path in the end.


I agree.

The outcome didn't fit the crime even though it was his choice. You and I have seen lesser punishments doled out for murderers, child molesters, rapists......


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> ^^^ this^^^
> 
> Some here have called me that a number of times... It doesn't bother me in the least, I just consider the source. I am not answerable in any way, shape or form to those that consciously choose to be politically-correct. I prefer to live with cold, hard reality & I'll sleep just fine tonight, knowing another criminal is no longer terrorizing others.


X100. The DEAD (thank God) can't hurt anyone else!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Sheet happens for a reason. Natural selection as far as I am concerned. I do NOT feel sorry for this POS! His family will have to deal with it as they please.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

AcFixer said:


> I think it's great he offed himself. Lets look at the positives:
> 
> 1. No police officer has to deal with being the one who shot the bastard.
> 2. No money spent on trial, jail stay, prison life, etc.
> ...


Well said ACFixer! One less scumbag we have to support!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> I see that most here think it was a good thing, I agree. One less POS that our taxpayers have to deal with.
> One more thing, too bad his family didn't go with him, they raised this garbage and are prolly all just like him!


No, they will most likely sue Fox and wind up with a windfall, they'll probably thank him.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> The strong and intelligent survive. The weak and stupid don't. It's that simple. It's a totally unemotional thing for me that that guy offed himself.
> 
> I have more concern for all the other life on this planet than I do the human beings. We humans are the only species capable of destroying this planet, and we're the only species willing to destroy this planet over totally stupid things like god and religion.


wrong. ultimately, we all will die.:slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> wrong. ultimately, we all will die.:slimer:


Not Bruce...For he is immortal! :walkingsm


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well.... I often agree w MC, but we walk different lines.

The real loss here as I see it is:
Automobile, surely confiscated.
Gun, surely confiscated
Fuel from the help and responding helo n cops/medics
And my time watching this pos take himself out of the gene pool.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I watched it at work but then again, we don't have sound on - just video. What I saw was not disturbing (again, no sound). I saw a guy get out of an suv, keep going into to the suv, still looking in the suv, then deciding to run. He ran across a small creek or ditch, went into trees, put something to his head and fell over.
I'm sorry he chose to end his own life. However, he took this option while committing a crime. I don't know his background or motive but he chose to hijack a vehicle, put numerous or hundreds of people in harms way and it just happened his chicken stuff out was caught on film. And sadly, some may now make this thug a hero because of this film.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> I watched it at work but then again, we don't have sound on - just video. What I saw was not disturbing (again, no sound). I saw a guy get out of an suv, keep going into to the suv, still looking in the suv, then deciding to run. He ran across a small creek or ditch, went into trees, put something to his head and fell over.
> I'm sorry he chose to end his own life. However, he took this option while committing a crime. I don't know his background or motive but he chose to hijack a vehicle, put numerous or hundreds of people in harms way and it just happened his chicken stuff out was caught on film. And sadly, some may now make this thug a hero because of this film.


I believe what you saw was helo video footage. What you missed was the voiceover from a newscsater in the news room. Not much except his bad feeling about the sit and last min too late telling them to cut away...

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

loved it. next. All chrime should end this way, one way or another.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> loved it. next. All chrime should end this way, one way or another.


********.

some parents need to castrate some criminals. 
I don't agree with the suicide easy way out for everyone.. I think it worked out best in this situation with the info I/we have...

I don't want the parents to go to prison either. 
)---< 22

a


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

that desert sure is green....
been a long time since I was thru there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

X1,457,869 I agree it ended like it should have. Glad no law enforcement or innocent people were killed or shot by this DA. He saved a cop the mental anguish of ending someones life and us for probably housing this lunatic


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

If he was a career criminal then I agree it ended the easiest way possible, but if he was a vet and was suffering from PTSD, then it's sad. My son used to be the coolest kid in the world but after 11 months in Iraq and 13 in Afghanistan, he doesn't talk much anymore....just kind of has a blank stare, and that worries me. Until we find out for sure about this guys history, I'll withhold judgement.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Brokejeep said:


> I was just watching a car chace on Fox and the guy jumps out and starts running then stops and shoots himself in the head, there was a mixup with the feed and it was shown.


I really like a happy ending.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Saved the taxpayers some dinero.... What a loser....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txstoke said:


> Ok. Thats great. Your 'EarthWorship Preaching' though. Could you save it for when you are around other EarthWorshipping-Human-Despisers... like Barry, Al, and Charles Manson.
> 
> Thanks, Freak.


What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Not lock out yet!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


Very funny and a quite graphic vision in my mind. I'd rather watch scumbags cap themselves all day rather than see you actually perform this action though! Here comes the spinach.
Well sorry, won't let me.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


But if you shoved it down his throat it could be later retrieved and recycled...



a


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> X1,457,869 I agree it ended like it should have. Glad no law enforcement or innocent people were killed or shot by this DA. He saved a cop the mental anguish of ending someones life and us for probably housing this lunatic


X1,000,000 
He had his gun in his hands the whole time while running. So not if, but when the officers would have caught up to him, they would have shot and killed him due to him having a gun. And most likely he would have been pointin it at the officers. What he did, killing himself, prevented multiple things. 1. Officers possibly being shot by this POS excuse of a human being 2. Emotional consequences the officer would face after killing the dumbass 3. A shootout and multiple innocent people being shot/involved in this mans f'ed up escapade. How it ended was the best way possible with the circumstances hat he gave himself. If the MFer never grabbed the gun when he ran, no killing would have happened, but ended the way a lot of crimes should end

S4L


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

FOX does not need to improve their ratings.....

Nice try!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

billclemens said:


> Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


:an6::an6:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

billclemens said:


> Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


Really! I can't help but note by the color of your rep that most aren't happy with your opinion anyway!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

billclemens said:


> Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


Again. You're a fng moron.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


:work:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

billclemens said:


> Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


They tried to cute away from it you farkin douche


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

The news is what happened. It is not just the part of what happened that so called newsmen want us to see.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

billclemens said:


> Not surprising that Fox News would show a live suicide. Anything for ratings I guess.


Somebody either tie a knot in, or cut that little pull cord in his back


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


No thanks, nature boy.

Is that the sort of thing that goes on at your pagan-rituals?

I've heard some sadistic stories about you earth-worshipping freaks. Just did not believe it till now.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> God does not destroy mans decisions do.Its all part of His plan.All weapons will turn into plow shears some day.


 Hug the good book and go take a nap you loose. The POS checked out and won't bother anybody else.

d.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im surprised he didn't hit the ground faster..
> could be a good thing if more criminals saw this stuff on the news..


People don't really die like they do in the movies, a head-shot is not always a quick kill and usually they convulse for a few seconds to a few minutes before they die. Sometimes they just end up giving themselves a frontal-lobotomy and survive, not that uncommon for the under the chin shot when they twitch the barrel a bit before pulling the trigger. 
The only way a head-shot is instantly fatal is if the bullet severs the Medulla, the brain stem that is close to the base of the skull, also known as the "walnut". This is why snipers, police snipers shooting at close range who need to instantly disable the perp, shoot for the "Fatal T" - the area between your two eyes and down to your nose, a shot through here hits the Medulla located behind it and the person is dead before they hit the ground. If a side head-shot is necessary then they aim for the "strap" that runs from ear to ear over the top of your head, the temple, which also provides a quick killing & disabling shot but not as quick at the Medulla. 

As far as this guy ending his life, I am holding off on my verdict until the entire story is told. If this was some criminal who was just doing his job of stealing, terrorizing and putting other lives at risk than I say good riddance, you did us all a favor scumbag. But as others have said, what if this guy was a recently returned Vet suffering from real PTSD or some kid that tried bath salts for the first time and just freaked out? There are two sides to every story and we only know one of those sides now so I will personally hold off on any judgement until all the facts are in.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> Really! I can't help but note by the color of your rep that most aren't happy with your opinion anyway!


It's only those that watch Fox News cause we know they're all brain washed.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The gene pool just went up a notch in class.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

billclemens said:


> It's only those that watch Fox News cause we know they're all brain washed.


 I dont watch much news at all...and I think you are a MORON!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

FearNoFish said:


> People don't really die like they do in the movies, a head-shot is not always a quick kill and usually they convulse for a few seconds to a few minutes before they die. Sometimes they just end up giving themselves a frontal-lobotomy and survive, not that uncommon for the under the chin shot when they twitch the barrel a bit before pulling the trigger.
> The only way a head-shot is instantly fatal is if the bullet severs the Medulla, the brain stem that is close to the base of the skull, also known as the "walnut". This is why snipers, police snipers shooting at close range who need to instantly disable the perp, shoot for the "Fatal T" - the area between your two eyes and down to your nose, a shot through here hits the Medulla located behind it and the person is dead before they hit the ground. If a side head-shot is necessary then they aim for the "strap" that runs from ear to ear over the top of your head, the temple, which also provides a quick killing & disabling shot but not as quick at the Medulla.
> 
> As far as this guy ending his life, I am holding off on my verdict until the entire story is told. If this was some criminal who was just doing his job of stealing, terrorizing and putting other lives at risk than I say good riddance, you did us all a favor scumbag. But as others have said, what if this guy was a recently returned Vet suffering from real PTSD or some kid that tried bath salts for the first time and just freaked out? There are two sides to every story and we only know one of those sides now so I will personally hold off on any judgement until all the facts are in.


what you just said.
with one exception. the guy in the video seems to have some personal experience in head shots that trumps yours..



EDIT: maybe exception is the wrong word, maybe in addition to is better..
a


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

FearNoFish said:


> People don't really die like they do in the movies, a head-shot is not always a quick kill and usually they convulse for a few seconds to a few minutes before they die. Sometimes they just end up giving themselves a frontal-lobotomy and survive, not that uncommon for the under the chin shot when they twitch the barrel a bit before pulling the trigger.
> The only way a head-shot is instantly fatal is if the bullet severs the Medulla, the brain stem that is close to the base of the skull, also known as the "walnut". This is why snipers, police snipers shooting at close range who need to instantly disable the perp, shoot for the "Fatal T" - the area between your two eyes and down to your nose, a shot through here hits the Medulla located behind it and the person is dead before they hit the ground. If a side head-shot is necessary then they aim for the "strap" that runs from ear to ear over the top of your head, the temple, which also provides a quick killing & disabling shot but not as quick at the Medulla.


i have decent amount of experience with firearms on the human body..when i got shot i hit the ground FAST..faster than the guy in the video..i stopped the round with my spine which may have made the impact more extreme..this is why i was surprised he was not on the ground as soon as he pulled the trigger..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

FishTails said:


> Hug the good book and go take a nap you loose. The POS checked out and won't bother anybody else.
> 
> d.


This is a guote from another reply I was commenting MC's comment not the retard with a hole in his head peace bro.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

He was a pillar of society.

The Phoenix police department on Saturday identified the man as Jodon F. Romero, 33. Authorities said he fired at officers and a police helicopter at one point during the pursuit, and died at the scene from a self-inflicted gunshot wound. In a statement, the department said Romero had a prior history of numerous violent crimes. At the time of his death, he was believed to be wanted on at least one warrant for felony parole violation on a weapons charge, and may have been sought on a second warrant.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh well............chit happens...RIP dude


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i have decent amount of experience with firearms on the human body..when i got shot i hit the ground FAST..faster than the guy in the video..i stopped the round with my spine which may have made the impact more extreme..this is why i was surprised he was not on the ground as soon as he pulled the trigger..


I've witnessed 2.5 self inflicted shots to the head, they all went just like this. a slow fall, something you might expect from bumping your head hard enough to go unconscious or taking a 2x4 to the back of the head. just a slow drop..

the .5 lived. not very well, or for very long.. he finally figured it out..

As the guy mentioned before, placement has a lot to do with it, but I would add that the round has a lot to do with it too..
A shaky hand with a shotgun can make a mess, but not do the job..

A


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> What if I take my "Earth-worshipping" opinions, wrap them all up in a big ball of heavy-duty aluminum foil, and then shove them up your rectum?


It makes me laugh when a chihuahua barks. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

finkikin said:


> It makes me laugh when a chihuahua barks. :rotfl::rotfl:


You ever seen the size of that ol' boy? That is one big chihuahua.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i have decent amount of experience with firearms on the human body..when i got shot i hit the ground FAST..faster than the guy in the video..i stopped the round with my spine which may have made the impact more extreme..this is why i was surprised he was not on the ground as soon as he pulled the trigger..


Sounds like you had your spinal cord tramatized or severed by the bullet. A bullet that does not go completly through you transfers all its kinetic energy into your body which causes shock & tears to the tissue and organs close to the wound channel. There are a lot of people living today who have had parts of their brains destroyed by bullets, its all about what area of the brain is hit and how much damage is done. Lots of failed suicides from trying that under the chin shot where they hit only the frontal lobe and end up living. I remember seeing a crime TV show a while back where a man was shot in the head during a home invasion; he then went downstairs and fixed himself breakfast, grabed his car keys and was headed out to the garage when he droped dead almost an hour later. It was 2am and he though he was going to work.

Some areas of the human body can take an amazing amount of trama, others very little. A couple nights ago the local news reported a man killed in a beer joint off of I-45 North, this man was trying to break up a bar-room fistfight and was killed with just a couple of punches. Same thing happened two years ago near Katy, this man was a football coach in reasonably good shape yet a single punch ended his life, or wherever he hit his head on the way down. You just never know, and that's why you stay out of the way of lead projectials traveling towards you at 850- 3,200 feet per second if at all possible!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

finkikin said:


> It makes me laugh when a chihuahua barks. :rotfl::rotfl:





chubri777 said:


> You ever seen the size of that ol' boy? That is one big chihuahua.


More like a standard poodle.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> More like a standard poodle.


good one!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finkikin said:


> It makes me laugh when a chihuahua barks. :rotfl::rotfl:


I bite, too.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

FearNoFish said:


> Sounds like you had your spinal cord tramatized or severed by the bullet. A bullet that does not go completly through you transfers all its kinetic energy into your body which causes shock & tears to the tissue and organs close to the wound channel. There are a lot of people living today who have had parts of their brains destroyed by bullets, its all about what area of the brain is hit and how much damage is done. Lots of failed suicides from trying that under the chin shot where they hit only the frontal lobe and end up living. I remember seeing a crime TV show a while back where a man was shot in the head during a home invasion; he then went downstairs and fixed himself breakfast, grabed his car keys and was headed out to the garage when he droped dead almost an hour later. It was 2am and he though he was going to work.
> 
> Some areas of the human body can take an amazing amount of trama, others very little. A couple nights ago the local news reported a man killed in a beer joint off of I-45 North, this man was trying to break up a bar-room fistfight and was killed with just a couple of punches. Same thing happened two years ago near Katy, this man was a football coach in reasonably good shape yet a single punch ended his life, or wherever he hit his head on the way down. You just never know, and that's why you stay out of the way of lead projectials traveling towards you at 850- 3,200 feet per second if at all possible!


MY sisters boyfriend shot himself under the chin with a shotgun and spent the time until he died trying to clean up the mess and wash clothes, they say it was a few hours doing that with nothing below his eyes.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Thinning the herd!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Here's the local story.

_PHOENIX (AP) - A man who stole a car at gunpoint, shot at Phoenix police officers and then led them on a chase that ended with his suicide broadcast on national television was identified Saturday as a wanted felon with a long criminal history.

Jodon F. Romero, 33, was wanted for violating his parole for a weapons conviction and had numerous other violent crimes in his background, police spokesman Sgt. Tommy Thompson said.

At the end of an hour-long pursuit on an interstate west of Phoenix Friday, Romero pulled into the desert and an officer shot at him, although it appears he missed, Thompson said. Romero then walked off the dirt road, put a gun to his head and killed himself.

Fox News was covering the chase that began about midday Friday using a live helicopter shot from Phoenix affiliate KSAZ-TV. Anchor Shepard Smith told viewers that the video was supposed to be on a delay so it could be cut off if something went awry.

"We really messed up, and we're all very sorry," Smith said minutes after the suicide aired. Fox apologized for showing the violence on air. KSAZ itself was not airing the chase.

On Saturday, Thompson said police did everything in their power to de-escalate the situation, but Romero seemed intent on continuing a crime spree that began with a minor incident where he apparently hit a passing car with his hand, leading to a call to police.

As officers were heading to the south Phoenix area, they learned that a Dodge Caliber sedan had just been stolen at gunpoint from a nearby restaurant parking lot.

They spotted the car and gave chase, but pulled back when Romero running red lights and endangering the public, Thompson said. Instead, unmarked cars and a police helicopter began following him at a distance.

Romero drove into an industrial area and spotted two marked police units, with one officer standing beside one car talking with another officer. He veered into their lane and opened fire, missing the officers but hitting one patrol car.

He then got onto Interstate 10, heading west toward California at speeds in excess of 100 mph.

The police helicopter and unmarked police vehicles followed at a distance, and the Fox helicopter began its coverage.

Romero fired at the police helicopter during the chase, but didn't hit it, Thompson said.

About 75 miles west of Phoenix he got off the interstate and drove off into the surrounding desert.

He eventually stopped, got out of the car and began walking down a dirt road. That's when an officer fired one shot at him.

Although Thompson said it appear the shot missed, television footage shows Romero stumbling and falling down and appearing to feel his torso before waking into some brush.

That's when he shot himself in the head.

An autopsy will determine if he was actually shot by an officer as well.

Thompson said it was clear to officers they had to stop Romero from getting back to a populated area.

"Anybody who will shoot at police officers, that shows a total disregard for them, will shoot at anybody else," he said. "And this needed to be put to an end. Even after we backed out all the marked units he still continued to go."

Arizona Department of Corrections records show Romero was imprisoned from April 2010 to June 2012 for a felony weapons charge._


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I hope his last 5 seconds were spent in agony with a police issue bullet in his gut...

a


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> I bite, too.


Don't all dogs...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finkikin said:


> Don't all dogs...


Yep, and I'm a bad dog.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Yep, and I'm a bad dog.


Ok, now it's gay. I'm out.


----------



## leatherneck77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Woooowwww....crazy. Where were the police officers?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Apparently the wife and kids were watching as well. She has since obtained legal representation. If its true I feel bad for the kids


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

FearNoFish said:


> I remember seeing a crime TV show a while back where a man was shot in the head during a home invasion; he then went downstairs and fixed himself breakfast, grabed his car keys and was headed out to the garage when he droped dead almost an hour later. It was 2am and he though he was going to work.


I believe it was Forensic Files and the parents were attacked with an ax by their son. The wife died immediately and the man went downstairs and made breakfast, went outside to get the paper an locked himself out, opened the door and left the key in the door and collapsed in the entry way.


----------

